# USB connection



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi All

Here I am the proud owner of 2 shiny new Kindles and I've bought a book to read but I can't make my Kindles work.

My laptop charges the Ks but can't see them. 

My desktop sees them but I can't transfer the book.

Wifi won't work either but I think that this is a router issue.

All advice gratefully received.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

It's a little unclear to me from your post what the problem may be, but perhaps this will help if you have a Windows computer...

When things are working properly, you will plug the USB cable into the Kindle and computer and then get this message on the Kindle:

"USB Drive Mode - If you want to read or shop on your Kindle while continuing to charge over USB, please keep the USB cable attached, but eject your Kindle from your computer."

Once you see that message on your Kindle, you can access Kindle's file directory so you can transfer the files. The Kindle directory may pop up automatically or you can access it via "My Computer" if you have a Windows machine. You'll see folders on the Kindle directory named "Audible," "Documents," and "Music." Open the "Documents" folder by double-clicking on it. You will locate the e-book file on your computer that you want to transfer and then move it inside the "Documents" folder on the Kindle.

Once the file is transferred, you will need to eject your Kindle. Here's how to do that:


Windows Vista and 7: Click on the Start button, select "Computer" from the options, right-click on the Kindle drive icon and select "Eject" from the pop-up menu.
Windows XP: Right-click on the "Safely remove hardware" icon in the lower left-hand corner of the task bar and follow the on-screen instructions to remove Kindle.
Mac OS: Control-click on the Kindle device icon and choose "Eject."

Once the device is ejected, you will see the main screen on the Kindle device that shows your books. At this point, you can unplug the USB cable or leave it in if the device still needs charging. If you have a lot of books on the device, it may take a few moments (up to a minute or so) for the new book to show on Kindle's main screen, but if there are very few they should show up right away.

Let us know if that solves the USB problem. If it doesn't, someone here will try to help. A forum search may reveal the answer to your router/wifi problem or you could start a separate thread regarding that issue.

Enjoy your new Kindles!


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks that should help with the desktop but the laptop doesn't seem to know that the K is there although it does charge it.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

What do you mean by "can't transfer the book"?  If the Kindle appears as a drive, you should be able to drag and drop the book file to the Kindle.  The book has to have been downloaded for that Kindle, if it is an Amazon-purchased, DRMed book.  Make sure you put the book into the "documents" directory of the Kindle drive, not the root directory.


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks all. The connection probs have been resolved by using Calibre which is a very nice system I find.

Now I've thought about it I'm actually not sure whether I need to bother with the wi-fi connection as I'm rarely without a laptop so if I need to buy books on the move I can access them from that.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm glad that you were able to work around the problem. I hope you enjoy your new Kindles!


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

I was over optimistic. The laptop still refuses to acknowledge kindle's presence. I've ordered a new usb cable as someone suggested that may be the problem and they only cost pennies so worth a try.


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

USB ports working ok with other stuff and kindle was plugged in long enough to fully charge without being recognised. My fingers are crossed for the new cable idea.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Fleurignacois said:


> USB ports working ok with other stuff and kindle was plugged in long enough to fully charge without being recognised. My fingers are crossed for the new cable idea.


Make sure you buy the correct cable - there are USB connectors that will just charge and not sync. Get the Amazon Kindle replacement cable if you want to be certain.


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Linjeakel said:


> Make sure you buy the correct cable - there are USB connectors that will just charge and not sync. Get the Amazon Kindle replacement cable if you want to be certain.


Yes but it's the one supplied by Amazon that does just what you say so I thought I'd try another one


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

In your initial post you said that you have _two_ new Kindles. I assume that you have the USB cables that came with them. If both Amazon cables don't work with your laptop, then it's not a USB cable problem.

Were you ever able to get books transferred from your desktop computer to the Kindle via USB?


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes cables work fine on desktop now. I read somewhere that the usb plug on these cables may be a tad shorter than others so I'm clutching at straws by getting a different type.
Anything else that I have plugged in to my laptop has been recognised instantly but it just doesn't want to know kindles. Maybe if I throw it out of the window?


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Fleurignacois said:


> Maybe if I throw it out of the window?


I know the feeling! Occasionally, my desktop doesn't acknowledge the Kindle. Then there are times that it can take a minute or two for the "USB Mode" screen to appear on the Kindle; other times it recognizes it immediately. I just keep trying. In my case, it eventually works. This has taught me patience. 

This is the USB cable I purchased to replace the one that came with my Kindle: Mediabridge USB 2.0 A-Male to Micro-B Cable. It's much sturdier than the original, and the cable connections on both Kindle and computer USB port fit much snugger and don't wobble. My desktop still can take a while to recognize the Kindle, but it seems like the problem happens less often now.

If you can figure out the problem with your wifi router, that might make things easier for you, especially if you buy your ebooks from Amazon. Instant wireless delivery is wonderful! I only use my computer/USB to transfer books that I purchase elsewhere (like Smashwords) or when I'm testing ebooks that I formatted myself.

I hope you're able to solve the problem.

 _Added:_ I just compared the USB computer-end connector on the original Kindle USB cable and the Mediabridge cable that I bought. The Mediabridge connector is just a bit longer. Since your Kindle *is* charging with the laptop, I'm not sure if a new cable is the answer, but it's certainly worth a try since they are inexpensive. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## bulrush (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi, I used to work in tech support, I have been programming computers since 1982, and I have a degree in programming. Please let me help you. I also just got my Kindle on Aug 5, 2011, so I know what it's like to be a new user.

NOTE: 

Kindle 3SO = Kindle 3 with ads (special offers, $114)
Kindle 3 = Kindle 3 without ads ($139)
The tiny connector that plugs into the Kindle 3 is called "micro USB". There is also "mini USB" which is a bit larger, or more square. Micro USB is flat. Do not confuse the 2. 

Let's take a deep breath, back up and review. There are 2 ways to get books onto a Kindle 3. But first you must register your Kindle on the Amazon.com website. And for that you must create an Amazon.com account, which requires a regular email address (this is not the same as the email address for your Kindle, which is assigned AFTER registering your Kindle).

1. Via wi-fi. Using this method means you are in a wi-fi zone, AND you have done one of these 2 things: 
a. bought a book via the Amazon website, or
b. sent an ebook to your Kindle via the email address [email protected] The username is chosen when you register your Kindle at the Amazon.com website.

So, make sure you are in a wi-fi zone. If you have a wireless router at home, and it is set up properly, that's fine. Hit the MENU key, choose "Turn Wireless On". At the top right of the kindle screen you will see several gray bars. These will turn black when the Kindle has connected to the internet. The Kindle will automatically download any books waiting for it, regardless if they were bought via the Amazon website, or emailed to your Kindle.

(Other free wi-fi zones are at McDonald's, Starbucks, Panera restaurants, other major book stores, other coffee houses, your doctor's office, and public libraries.)

The books will appear on your main screen, not in any category you have created.

2. Drag and drop from your computer to the Kindle.

- Turn on your computer ALL THE WAY. If the disk light is still mostly solid, it is not done booting up yet. DO NOT CONNECT the Kindle yet! Many computer problems are caused by impatience.

- Connect the USB cable to your charged up Kindle and to your computer's USB port. The Kindle should appear as another drive letter. Use WINDOW-E to open Windows File Explorer (not the same as Internet Explorer). Look for a drive called "Kindle".

- At this point you should have downloaded a free ebook (for testing purposes) from Smashwords.com, for example.

- Open the Kindle drive. There should be a folder called "Documents". Drag the ebook to this folder.

- Right click the Kindle drive on your PC, choose Eject. Now unplug the USB cord from the Kindle.

- The Kindle should show the new book on the main screen. New books are never placed in categories you have made. You must do that yourself.


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Er thanks


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Fleurignacois said:


> Wifi won't work either but I think that this is a router issue.


I don't know if you've solved that problem, but I came across this today and thought it may help:
Connecting with Wi-Fi.


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Whoopee! New lead arrived today and laptop now sees kindle with no problem. Obviously the leads supplied by Amazon just don't suit all pcs.

I don't know where I saw the suggestion but thanks to whoever it was.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

That's fantastic! Glad you were able to get it to work.


----------



## Parkie (Sep 30, 2011)

I had trouble with the kindle being recognized on a Dell Insiron laptop. It would charge but it would not be detected by the windows 7 operating system. I tried it on my wife's Acer lap top with Vista and it recognized the kindle right away. Looking over the posts on this board gave me an idea. The ports on the Dell are slightly recessed. I cut about 3/16ths of an inch of the usb connector cover off, which made the metal part that much longer. It then worked fine on the dell lap top. I noticed that most of my other usb connectors did have more exposed metal than the one supplied with the kindle or the hood was smaller and therefore would fit in the recess on the lap top.  Hope this helps some you folks out there.


----------

